# Little chief smoker and deer ham



## kiskahead (Nov 24, 2006)

What kind of temp does the little chief smoker obtain? I was wondering if I could start a brined venison ham in the little chief, smoke it for awhile then later transfer it to the ECB to bring up in temp to finish? anyone else using the little chief to start a ham or is it too cool of temp?


----------



## cheech (Dec 2, 2006)

Temperatures on a little chief vary based on outside temperature, wind, amount of meat, etc. but certainly could get it started in the little chief then move. Good luck


----------

